# How to get celebrities to wear my tees



## daredevil (Jan 15, 2013)

As question states, how would I go about doing this?


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Ask them nicely? Perhaps some brownies, with a ton of money baked in?

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Send them freebies and hope they wear them. And more importantly, hope they wear them in public and get photographed so your shirt is seen in the tabloids.

If you want to guarantee the exposure, pay them to wear your shirt at a publicity event.

To contact the celebs, try to find them on Facebook or Twitter. To offer them an endorsement deal, try to contact their reps through their website. They will usually have some kind of contact info there.


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

build relationships with stylists who work for/with celebs is easier then getting your product to the actual celeb themselves.


----------



## Majikmik (Jan 15, 2012)

Definitely research their crew of handlers. The celebs don't deal with the hands on things like opening mail. Check with their fan page as well, they can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## ellainepierce (Feb 23, 2013)

hey it would be really a good idea to contact them though their official Facebook or Twitter account. But Twitter would be advisable. You can send them a link for your own collection of your works, then maybe they can be impressed. Good luck!


----------

